# Electric Chainsaw



## delroy33 (Sep 10, 2004)

Well the gas XL Homelite (about 30 yrs old) just cant be beat for the felling and bucking of the logs ,but after there all home they have to be cut into the bowl blanks.

This is where a Electric chain saw would be just Great (my age 65).

What is a good Electric chainsaw??


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Roy

Sounds like home  I have two Homelites and 1st.of the year I got a Electric one from Harbor Freight and I was amaze with it.....you know and I know that a sharp chain is the real key.
They have a great deal on a elec.sharpener also.
I also have a Elec. Polan and the one from Harbor Freight is as good the Polan and maybe just a bit better,the Polan is in the box if that tells you what I mean.

16" ELECTRIC CHAIN SAW WITH BRAKE at 60.oo bucks
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=2810

ELECTRIC CHAIN SAW SHARPENER at 40.oo bucks
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=93213

16" x 3/8" SAW CHAIN 12.oo bucks
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=90131
---------------
Here's a link to the sharpener that Terry was talking about
chain saw sharpener ▼
http://www.homier.com/detail.asp?Se...CnetKavUXn1rfPco+d0it81aJ&dpt=&cat=&sku=02901




Bj


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi Roy,, I also have a couple of chain saws,, one is a monster "Husky" that came with my chain saw, saw mill and the other is a mid sized Stihl, they are great saws but for convience close to the house,, I think an electric saw is pretty hard to beat ,, as long as you are not planning on cutting several cords of wood,, 2 weeks ago, Homier, came to Port Huron Michigan,and had a 4 day sale,, I bought 2 electric saws with a 16 inch bar, for just $29 each,, they had a mountian of them there,, should have bought a few more of them, hahahah ,,, it works like a champ,, actually almost cuts as well as the Stihl,, and is physically about the same size as the Stihl,.
I just looked on their web sight to see if the saw was listed,, sadly was not at this time. I just do not know how they can sell that stuff so cheap though,, They did have a copy of the chain saw sharpener that Bobj was talking about from Harbor freight,, but they only wanted $19.99 for theirs, I have the one they sold from Harbor Freight a few years ago,, called "Nick the Grinder" ,,, I paid $59 for it, and then they started to sell a copy of that one that is colored orange and is cheaper,, seen it as low as $29.99 I think,, but this one from Homier looks just like it,, you can see it at www.homier.com and type in chain saw in the search box..

If you use a chain saw much at all,, just sharpen the chain once,, and include the time you spent driving to the hardware store and the gas that got you there and home,,and this little sharpener will pay for itself about the first time you use it,, they do a fantastic job at sharpening chains,, and since you are the one doing the sharpening,, you do not have some clown that does not care what kind of job he is doing ,, and ends up grinding away a lot of good steel the first time its sharpened,, Its money well spent on that little grinder,,,


----------

